# Quick and Easy Shelf Pin Jig



## motthunter

I have a similar item. These are easy to use and get the holes lined up. Thanks for posting


----------



## sbryan55

Hi Mart, I have one of these also and agree with your review. I do like the way the bit stores in a slot in the jig. I would probably "misplace" it eventually without it being organized like this.


----------



## gwurst

I've been toying with the idea of getting one of these, having used the pegboard thing myself. I may have to go ahead and pull the trigger on this.


----------

